# ID Q 450.4



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

I had to get in to see if a rattling piece was gonna cause any trouble. it was only a little bit of plastic, but while i was in there i caught a few shots of the guts...

i'd be curious what you amp guts people would have to say about this. i know next to nothing about the various components that goes into an amp, but this looks interesting...


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like the insides of a powerbass amp i saw a few months ago.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Jboogie said:


> Looks like the insides of a powerbass amp i saw a few months ago.


well, that's not very impressive.... 

anyone else have any thoughts


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

it does not look that impressive to me either to be honest... it looks like a 400 watt amp... My old cerwin vega amps that I paid 100 dollars each for look better built to be honest with you..


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

looks to be a solidly built amp. clean ab power what was rattleing in the amp?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Horsemanwill said:


> looks to be a solidly built amp. clean ab power what was rattleing in the amp?


misc piece of plastic, very small, but enough to get me concerned that it might be a piece of metal or something... 

what bothers me is that when you compare this to say, a sundown 100.2, the board and layout is very similar, but there are more capacitors and stuff... looks to be more powerful...

while at the same time, i heard these amps are under-rated and push some good power. now i know that looks isn't everything, but in amps, isn't it?


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking at the guts are only part of the story. If the amp has quality components eventhough it has a similiar design to a lower level amp, its still and better amp. I own a 450.4 and 600.1 and they have been rock solid! I was just mentioning that the guts look like another US based companies products. Sorry if my comments were a little misleading.


----------

